# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Poezi nga GOETHE!

## Dita

*Mailied*


Wie herrlich leuchtet 
mir die Natur!
Wie glänzt die Sonne!
Wie lacht die Flur!

Es dringen Blüten
Aus jedem Zweig
Und tausend Stimmen
Aus dem Gesträuch

Und Freud und Wonne
Aus jeder Brust.
O Erd, o Sonne!
O Glück, o Lust!

O Lieb, o Liebe!
So golden schön,
wie Morgenwolken
Auf jenen Höhn!

Du segnest herrlich
Das frische Feld,
Im Blütendampfe
Die volle Welt.

O Mädchen, Mädchen,
Wie lieb ich dich!
Wie blickt dein Auge!
Wie liebst du mich!

So liebt die Lerche
Gesang und Luft,
Und Morgenblumen 
Den Himmelsduft,

Wie ich dich liebe
Mit warmem Blut,
Die du mir Jugend
Und Freud und *** 

Zu neuen Liedern
Und Tänzen gibst.
Sei ewig glücklich,
Wie du mich liebst!






*Wandrers Nachtlied*


Der du von dem Himmel bist,
Alles Leid und Schmerzen stillest,
Den, der doppelt elend ist,
Doppelt mit Erquickung füllest,
Ach, ich bin des Treibens müde!
Was soll all der Schmerz und Lust?
Süßer Friede,
Komm, auch in meine Brust!





*Ein Gleiches*


Über allen Gipfeln
Ist Ruh,
In allen Wipfeln 
Spürest du
Kaum ein Hauch;
Die Vögelein schweigen im Walde.
Warte nur, balde
Ruhest du auch.






*An den Mond*


Füllest wieder Busch und Tal
Still mit Nebelglanz,
Lösest endlich auch einmal
Meine Seele ganz;

Breitest über mein Gefild
Lindernd deinen Blick,
wie des Freundes Auge mild
Über mein Geschick.

Jeden nachklang fühlt mein Herz
Froh' und trüber Zeit,
Wandle zwischen Freud und Schmerz
In der Einsamkeit.

Fließe, fließe, lieber Fluss!
Nimmer werde ich froh,
so verrauschte Scher und Kuss,
Und die Treue so.

Ich besaß es doch einmal,
was so köstlich ist!
Daß man doch zu seiner Qual
Nimmer es vergisst!

Rausche, Fluß, das Tal entlang,
Ohne Rast und Ruh,
Rausche, flüstre meinem Sang
Melodien zu.

Wenn du in der Winternacht
Wütend überschwillst
Oder um die Frühlingspracht
Junger Knospen quillst.

Selig, wer sich von der Welt
Ohne Haß verschließt,
Einen Freund am Busen hält
Und mit dem genießt,

Was, von Menschen nicht gewusst
Oder nicht bedacht,
Durch das Labyrinth der Brust
Wandelt in der Nacht.






*Eins und Alles*


Im Grenzenlosen sich zu finden,
wird gern der Einzelne verschwinden,
Da löst dich aller Überdruß;
Statt heißem wünschen, wildem Wollen,
Statt läst'gem Fordern, strengem Sollen
Sich aufzugeben ist Genuß.

Weltseele, komm, uns zu durchdringen!
Dann mit dem Weltgeist selbst zu ringen
Wird unsrer Kräfte Hochberuf.
Teilnehmend führen gute Geister,
Gelinde leitend, höchste Meister, 
Zu dem, der alles schafft und schuf.

Und umzuschaffen das Geschaffne,
Damit sich's nicht zum Starren waffne,
wirkt ewiges lebendiges Tun.
Und was nicht war, nun will es werden
Zu reinen Sonnen, farbigen Erden,
In keinem Falle darf es ruhn.

Es soll sich regen, schaffend handeln,
Erst sich gestalten, dann verwandeln;
Nur scheinbar steht's Momente still.
Das ewige regt sich fort in allen:
Denn alles muß in Nichts zerfallen,
Wenn es im Sein beharren will.




*Gefunden*


Ich ging im Walde
So für mich hin,
Und nichts zu suchen,
Das war mein Sinn.

Im Schatten sah ich
Ein Blümchen stehn,
Wie Sterne leuchtend,
Wie Äuglein schön.

Ich wollt es brechen,
Da sagt' es fein:
"Soll ich zum Welken Gebrochen sein?"

Ich grub's mit allen
Den Würzlein aus,
Zum Garten trug ich's 
Am hübschen Haus.

Und pflanzt es wieder
Am stillen Ort;
Nun zweigt es immer
Und blüht so fort.






*Selige Sehnsucht*


Sagt es niemand, nur den Weisen,
weil die Menge gleich verhöhnet,
Das Lebend'ge will ich preisen,
Das nach Flammentod sich sehnet.

In der Liebesnächte Kühlung,
Die dich zeugte, wo du zeugtest,
Überfällt dich fremde Fühlung,
Wenn die stille Kerze leuchtet.

Nicht mehr bleibest du umfangen
In der Finsternis Beschattung,
Und dich reißet neu Verlangen
Auf zu höherer Begattung.

Keine Ferne macht dich schwierig,
Kommst geflogen und gebannt,
Und zuletzt, des Lichts begierig,
Bist du, Schmetterling, verbrannt.

Und solang du das nicht hast,
dieses: Stirb und werde!
Bist du nur ein trüber Gast 
Auf der dunklen Erde.






*Der Bräutigam*


Um Mitternacht - ich schlief, im Busen wachte
Das liebevolle Herz, als wär es Tag;
Der Tag erschien, mir war als ob es nachte - 
Was ist es mir, soviel er bringen mag.

Sie fehlte ja, mein emsig Tun und Streben,
Für sie allein ertrug ich's durch die Glut
Der heißen Stunde; welch erquicktes Leben
Am kühlen Abend! Lohnend war's und gut.

Die Sonne sank, und Hand in Hand verpflichtet
Begrüßten wir den letzten Segensblick,
Und Auge sprach, ins Auge klar gerichtet:
Von Osten, hoffe nur, sie kommt zurück.

Um Mitternacht - der Sterne Glanz geleitet
Im holden Traum zur Schwelle, wo sie ruht.
O sei auch mir dort auszuruhn bereitet.
Wie es auch sei, das Leben, es ist gut.







*Dem aufgehenden Vollmonde*


Willst du mich sogleich verlassen?
Warst im Augenblick so nah!
Dich umfinstern Wolkenmassen,
Und nun bist du gar nicht da.

Doch du fühlst, wie ich betrübt bin,
Blickt dein Rand herauf als Stern!
Zeugest mir, dass ich geliebt bin,
Sei das Liebchen noch so fern.

So hinan denn! Hell und heller,
Reiner Bahn, in voller Pracht!
Schlägt mein Herz auch schmerzlich schneller,
Überselig ist die Nacht.






*Dornburg*


Früh, wenn Tal, Gebirg und Garten
Nebelschleiern sich enthüllen,
Und dem sehnlichsten Erwarten
Blumenkelche bunt sich füllen;

Wenn der Äther, Wolken tragend,
Mit dem klaren Tage streitet,
Und ein Ostwind, sie verjagend,
Blaue Sonnenbahn bereitet;

Dankst du dann, am Blick dich weidend,
Reiner Brust der Großen, Holden,
Wird die Sonne, rötlich scheidend,
Rings den Horizont vergolden.

----------


## jul-linda

Sturm und Drang



Ob ich dich liebe, weiß ich nicht.
Seh' ich nur einmal dein Gesicht,
Seh' dir ins Auge nur einmal,
Frei wird mein Herz von aller Qual.
Gott weiß, wie mir so wohl geschicht!
Ob ich dich liebe, weiß ich nicht.




Ich komme bald, ihr goldenen Kinder,
Vergebens sperret uns der Winter
In unsre warmen Stuben ein.
Wir wollen uns zum Feuer setzen
Und tausendfältig uns ergötzen,
Uns lieben wie die Engelein.
Wir wollen kleine Kränzchen winden,
Wir wollen kleine Sträußchen binden
Und wie die kleinen Kinder sein.





Jetzt fühlt der Engel, was ich fühle,
Ihr Herz gewann ich mir beim Spiele,
Und sie ist nun von Herzen mein.
Du gabst mir, Schicksal, diese Freude,
Nun laß auch morgen sein wie heute
Und lehr' mich, ihrer würdig sein.

----------

